# MacDuff Castle, Wemyss, Fife, Sept 09.



## spacepunk (Sep 29, 2009)

An interesting place is Wemyss.
Full of caves and castles.
A history of smuggling and mining.







I am Shit sacred of heights and open places so this was a very quick photo.


----------



## escortmad79 (Sep 29, 2009)

I almost visited here yesterday on the way back from doing ROC posts along the coast but didn't bother in the end


----------



## RichardB (Sep 29, 2009)

I did visit there on Sunday. Did you look at the caves?


----------



## Smellycat (Sep 29, 2009)

nice to see you back on dp sp


----------



## spacepunk (Sep 30, 2009)

RichardB said:


> I did visit there on Sunday. Did you look at the caves?



Yeah we saw the caves RB thanks.
We also went to West Wemyss where there seems to be some sort of tunnel and assorted things lurking in the woods but due to lack of time we weren't able to explore( another trip req), any info???


----------



## RichardB (Sep 30, 2009)

spacepunk said:


> We also went to West Wemyss where there seems to be some sort of tunnel and assorted things lurking in the woods but due to lack of time we weren't able to explore( another trip req), any info???



Don't know anything about that but I'd be interested in having a look.


----------



## Black Shuck (Sep 30, 2009)

Heya Punk! Havent heard from you in what seems like an Eternity mate! Great shots there by the way.


----------



## RichardB (Sep 30, 2009)

spacepunk said:


> Yeah we saw the caves RB thanks.
> We also went to West Wemyss where there seems to be some sort of tunnel and assorted things lurking in the woods but due to lack of time we weren't able to explore( another trip req), any info???



Here it is. Blocked off, at this end anyway.

http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1504677


----------



## spacepunk (Oct 1, 2009)

Nice one RB...'got lost exploring it', sounds like fun
Hi BS, havent had much time to explore lately, damn that thing called work!!


----------



## JandChar (Oct 6, 2009)

yeh i need to go back too! only got a couple of pics of the caves but didnt get a chance to go into the woods to have a good treck! may have to go back down soon!


----------



## RichardB (Dec 5, 2009)

RichardB said:


> Here it is. Blocked off, at this end anyway.
> 
> http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1504677



I went along for a look this afternoon.





http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4160026491/


----------



## foz101 (Dec 5, 2009)

It looks sufficiently dangerous for us to go inside...  shame it doesn't look like there's a way.


----------



## RichardB (Dec 5, 2009)

It does have that look about it.  It doesn't look _quite_ so bad in real life. I'm going to have to try and think of a way to get a better picture.


----------

